# Greetings from Scotland



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, just thought I'd introduce myself! I've been reading the forum for a while and I've finally got round to joining. I'm Judy, a freelance farm worker, I keep 12 hens, 1 cockerel and 2 ducks. A lot of other creatures too, hence the name zookeeper! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome, Judy. Its always great to be able to share experiences with others in different countries.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Judy. Welcome aboard.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome aboard


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Judy, nice to have you here! Welcome.


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm enjoying reading the chick lit! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


Jim


----------

